# Drigend! Komplette Aufgabe



## schnitzel (2. Mai 2005)

*Wäre echt klasse, wenn mir jemand bei dieser Aufgabe helfen könnte. danke im vorraus.*

Gegeben ist eine Reihe von Messwerten, die als Folge von positiven Ganzzahlen
ungleich Null vorliegen, und jeweils durch den Wert Null beendet werden
(der gehört nicht dazu!). Die genaue Anzahl ist nicht bekannt, aber es sollen
weniger als 5000 Werte sein.
Es werden nun folgende grundlegende statistische Kenngrößen für diese Messungen
gesucht:

Anzahl der Werte
Minimum
Maximum
arithmetisches Mittel
Standardabweichung, definiert durch die Formel



Mittelwert und Standardabweichung sollen auf zwei Nachkommastellen genau
ausgegeben werden, Minimum und Maximum als Ganzzahlen.
Schreiben Sie ein Programm, welches diese Daten und die statistischen
Kenndaten ermittelt und ausgibt.

Danke schnitzel[/img]


----------



## mic_checker (2. Mai 2005)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben . Wenn du keinen Ansatz postest oder genau beschreibst wo die Probleme liegen dann wird dir wohl keiner helfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2005)

Unter diesen Umständen erst mal verschoben.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mai 2005)

tolle aufgabe


----------



## DP (3. Mai 2005)

wir sollten zukünftig falsche lösungen liefern


----------



## Matflasch (3. Mai 2005)

Die Aufgabe ist ja nun nicht wirklich schwer.

Liegt es denn daran, dass du nicht verstehst, was du machen musst? (Vom Prinzip her)
Oder liegt es eher daran, dass du bei der Umsetzung als Programm probleme hast?

Oder liegt es ganz einfach daran, und das vermute ich, dass du absolut keine Lust darauf hast?
Wenn das der Fall ist, dann würde ich mal überlegen, ob es das richtige ist, was du gerade machst (falls es ne Ausbildung oder so ist).

Google würde bei dem Thema auch schon weiterhelfen

Weder die gestellte Aufgabe, noch die Umsetzung sind sonderlich schwer, lässt sich mit relativ wenigen Zeilen lösen.

Aber der taucht ja eh nicht wieder auf 

Mfg. Matflasch


----------



## Matflasch (3. Mai 2005)

mic_checker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Gott die Frau schuf gab er ihnen ein Gehirn und einen Kochlöffel. Doch so sprach er: Ihr könnt nicht beides gleichzeitig benutzen.



Dann schmeckt ja das Essen nicht


----------

